# Aluminium Labels made with DIY Stamping Jig.



## gus (Dec 18, 2014)

Gus could never free hand stamp letters and numbers using the steel stamps on his project pieces properly/orderly during Trade School days. Some how my classmates did a better job than me. 

The Power Feed need to to be labelled for Forward--------Reverse and Slow------Fast on the selector switch and speed pot..

A stamping jig was DIY. I am not sure if there is one in the market. I was taught a humble lesson,the aluminium blanks must be well done to enhance the
appearance of the labellings. No dancing letters and no wagging letters. Hammering force on the steel stamp must gaged to get good indent.Light blows means shallow indent.Too hard blows means too deep or blank damaged.:rant::wall::hDe:

After umpteenth attempts I made it but attaching to control box was another misadventure and took a few attempts.

Please do feel free to relate your competency in free hand letter stamping experience and results.


----------



## Nerdz (Dec 18, 2014)

Thats a good idea. I made some jewelry using "fancy" metal stamps on stirling silver. I could have used a jig like this. Lining up the letters was a PITA!


----------



## BronxFigs (Dec 18, 2014)

Check out the You -Tube video posted by Tubal Cain showing his method of using a jig for holding the steel stamps.  It's similar to the jig that Gus made, and works for stamping round dials accurately.

Thanks, Gus for showing and telling.

Frank.


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 19, 2014)

A Note to Gus
For your own Christmas treat order the 2 George Thomas books. The first is his Model Engineers Workshop Manual which goes off to explore the niceties of rotary tables, parting off and boring topics and heap of things that you and I knew all about and -probably forgotten. Sad but true!
His other book is Workshop Techniques and my old friend Dr Bill Bennett re-editted from George's two earlier books. One was Dividing and Graduating and the second is his 'Universal Pillar Tool'. Actually it is really  'Universal' and includes precision drilling but does things like staking and rivetting and tapping  using stamps and homemade tools.

I made one up from castings supplied by Hemingwaykits but my earlier one was fabricated and welded. It was no worse for thatbut a bit unsightly.
Years ago, there was a write up of a cheap way to get the 'arms' and these came from a scrap set of conrods from an A series engine such as the Morris Minor or the Mini or a heap of engines from a heap!

Which ever way you chose, it is a highly precise, quality tool which will repay every hour spent on it. 

Again- Merry Christmas and the first of the New Years- and then the Chinese one.

Norman


----------



## gus (Dec 19, 2014)

BronxFigs said:


> Check out the You -Tube video posted by Tubal Cain showing his method of using a jig for holding the steel stamps.  It's similar to the jig that Gus made, and works for stamping round dials accurately.
> 
> Thanks, Gus for showing and telling.
> 
> Frank.



Hi Frank,

Had I knew Tubal Cain had a video on above.It would have saved me from racking my brains for  weeks.Monkey See,Monkey Do,prevents brain damage. Same too for the jig to stamp hand wheels.Foto shows my jig.The DIY Rotary Table and hand wheel had to be graduated and number stamped. Numbers were orderly,no jumping up/down and no wagging. I have seen Indian Lathes with very bad hand wheel stamping.
Need RT cut the cam for Nemett-Lynx Engine. Cutting the cam was another uphill battle. Same engine completed and spun.RT drawing came from Taig.


----------



## gus (Dec 19, 2014)

goldstar31 said:


> A Note to Gus
> For your own Christmas treat order the 2 George Thomas books. The first is his Model Engineers Workshop Manual which goes off to explore the niceties of rotary tables, parting off and boring topics and heap of things that you and I knew all about and -probably forgotten. Sad but true!
> His other book is Workshop Techniques and my old friend Dr Bill Bennett re-editted from George's two earlier books. One was Dividing and Graduating and the second is his 'Universal Pillar Tool'. Actually it is really  'Universal' and includes precision drilling but does things like staking and rivetting and tapping  using stamps and homemade tools.
> 
> ...



Hi Norman,

You are right. RT is a precision made tool. My first RT was a disaster though it did cut the governor balls well but when it came to cut profile for the big & small ends of con-rods,I encountered back lash/vibrations that went crazy. The second and last RT had taper cone bearing and the table and housing top lapped and mate. The table had to be seated well and the worm and wheel must have very close mesh to prevent vibration.I now have world class RT.
DIY worm and wheel won't do. I bought USA precision worm and wheel.


----------



## BronxFigs (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Gus...

Great minds think alike!  Gus = Tubal Cain.  *  : )*


----------

